# Boat security 2/28/12



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello Happy Boaters,


I will be presenting a seminar at West Marine, 3500 Barrancas, Tuesday Feb. 28 at 6PM discussing how to make your boat safer from thieves. As the worlds economies begin to dip, it is likely we will become targets.

We traveled on our Cal 46 from 1988 to 1996, visiting and staying in several third world countries, with no problems, but we were prepared and did go on a defense mode a few times. There are some inexpensive ways to make an alarm system, locking methods, and even electric cattle fence chargers.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dang ill be in arizona  sounds intersting


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I do one the fourth Tuesday of each month. March 27 will be Communications at Sea, SSB, HAM radio, Sat Phone, etc.
Same place, same time
Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tractor Supply boat security items*

I have intended to visit the new Tractor Supply store on Nine Mile Road since it opened, but just got a rountuit this week. I really enjoyed that store. It has a lot of goodies a ******* boy from Tupelo wants.

My main reason going there was to get an item to enhance security on your boat when anchored out. Non-lethal and legal. Guess what?
Or, come and see it Tuesday evening.









EWD, Early Warning Dog, a good thief deterrent. He bites!

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tacks*



Not taxes.
Not tack like when you change directions on a sailboat.
Tacks can help repel boarders.
Like Joshua Slocum used on board his boat, "Spray".

Tom


----------

